# Hi all, could someone help me identify a piece of music?



## murphy (Jun 6, 2013)

I was watching the Apprentice just now and was struck by a piece of classical music, though I do not know what it is and would like to listen to it. Here is the episode, http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b02r0cqf/The_Apprentice_Series_9_Away_Day/

The relevant music begins at 4 minutes 10 seconds. Appreciate any help!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

That's the Lachrymose from Mozart's Requiem

or Lacrimosa as it's spelt by everyone else


----------



## murphy (Jun 6, 2013)

Wonderful thank you very much!


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

Well, those are two different words.

Lachrymose is an adjective in English meaning sorrowful.

Lacrimosa is a noun that designates a movement in the Latin mass for the dead. (And, of course, also appearing as a Latin word _in_ the mass, an adjective meaning sorrowful.*)

Both from the same Latin root, of course. But otherwise....


----------

